# Blue Dog Mafia



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 27, 2009)

We will be coming back to Fitzgerald in a few weeks.... who's up for another fun night of coonin?


----------



## all ticked up (Nov 27, 2009)

u know ole wilcox will be glad to take u all


----------



## willcox (Nov 27, 2009)

if yall can stand an hour ride wells has sure nuff got the coons down there at naylor and he aint stingy like we are . he will put them on the ground. so what about it wells . are u game?


----------



## all ticked up (Nov 27, 2009)

depends on when they can come might be goin off shore


----------



## willcox (Nov 27, 2009)

well give us some dates and we will try to work around them mr off shore angler


----------



## all ticked up (Nov 27, 2009)

ummm the next three months


----------



## willcox (Nov 27, 2009)

well that really narrows it down . bout like a blueticker to just boo hoo around and never tree


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 27, 2009)

willcox said:


> well that really narrows it down . bout like a blueticker to just boo hoo around and never tree



Hey all ticked up that sounds a lil fishy to me


----------



## willcox (Nov 29, 2009)

sounds to me like hes wanting to be stingy with those coons hes got down there.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Well not sure on dates. probably going to be doing a Christmas down there, but I am sure it will be an early one. 

Wells so your going fishin for 3 months? We will make the ride if we got to. I mean whats another hour?


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm coming back down there for another week myself..Round bout between christmas and newyears...I aint making plans or talking about bringing a dog this time..If I do.I'll let ya know a day or 2 ahead of time..Dont want ya'll to get all excited again for nothing


----------



## willcox (Nov 29, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I'm coming back down there for another week myself..Round bout between christmas and newyears...I aint making plans or talking about bringing a dog this time..If I do.I'll let ya know a day or 2 ahead of time..Dont want ya'll to get all excited again for nothing



yeah that was a disapointment the last time. i mean at first you and a dog were coming then the dog got scared and it was just you, then you got scared and it was nothing!
aint nothing but blue dogs to worry about . surely at least you if not the dog could stomach some blue dogs for a few hours! we will enjoy ourselves even if the dogs do nothing i mean we are blue dog hunters . we are used to having to entertain ourselves!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 29, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I'm coming back down there for another week myself..Round bout between christmas and newyears...I aint making plans or talking about bringing a dog this time..If I do.I'll let ya know a day or 2 ahead of time..Dont want ya'll to get all excited again for nothing



It ain't like we wet our pants the last time you were coming  We just took it in stride as we know all to many Walcur dog owners that are slick just like there dogs

But hey Dawg call before you come we my be goin with All ticked up fishing


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Lookin like weekend of 20th(sunday) is when we are coming down right now.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I hope you boys come through for us again and show us another good time!! Sounds to me like ya'll aren't so willing. 
Maybe we didn't pass the test and ya'll are secretly bootin us out...


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 30, 2009)

im sure the mafia wont let 1 of there own stand alone!! Im sure they will come thru for ya.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 30, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Lookin like weekend of 20th(sunday) is when we are coming down right now.


I know I still have atleast 3 weeks left in p-cans, my brother is coming in on the 22nd from New Mexico so I know I will be huntin the 22nd and 23rd for sure



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Well I hope you boys come through for us again and show us another good time!! Sounds to me like ya'll aren't so willing.
> Maybe we didn't pass the test and ya'll are secretly bootin us out...


Don't know ofany test Mrs. Taco???????



Psycho_Slim said:


> im sure the mafia wont let 1 of there own stand alone!! Im sure they will come thru for ya.



Not as long as you are TRUE BLUE we don't


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 30, 2009)

HAHA!! Im sure you are true blue, before u went hunting with me last winter u hunted your brotherhood dog and with sum abac hunter when u DID go. U just jumped on the blue wagon here in the last yr so i dont won't to hear about being TRUE BLUE!! So are you gonna take your fellow "MAFIA" members hunting???


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 30, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAAANG...didnt know there was a blue bandwagon other than Gator Fans. Either way well be down there so we goin huntin or what.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> HAHA!! Im sure you are true blue, before u went hunting with me last winter u hunted your brotherhood dog and with sum abac hunter when u DID go. U just jumped on the blue wagon here in the last yr so i dont won't to hear about being TRUE BLUE!! So are you gonna take your fellow "MAFIA" members hunting???



this time last year I did have a blue dog in the yard that was mine did you?????????

As far that goes son I have hunted blues on hogs longer than you have been able to feed yourself........

Ya I run a B&T but you know that dog belongs to Tater and she did not work out at nite ...


Ok so tell all the truth then


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 30, 2009)

Aight yall dont go trashin our thread..start ur own.

This is hunting topic..Jimmy you need to come it might be a while til we come down again. Would enjoy meetin ya and huntin...Wells and his BROTHER kept us entertained last time..


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 30, 2009)

Also I dont care what ya bring just bring it and lets go coonin. Unless your in the MAFIA.

Us Tacos can show stir up some stuff huh.


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Nope I sure didnt you had a gator. dont look like any has worked out at nite, u havent even worked out at nite besides sittin in your puter chair!! u gona try those fiest/walker pups out???


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 30, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Aight yall dont go trashin our thread..start ur own.
> 
> This is hunting topic..Jimmy you need to come it might be a while til we come down again. Would enjoy meetin ya and huntin...Wells and his BROTHER kept us entertained last time..




Id rather just do it in this thread!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 30, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> Id rather just do it in this thread!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> Nope I sure didnt you had a gator. dont look like any has worked out at nite, u havent even worked out at nite besides sittin in your puter chair!! u gona try those fiest/walker pups out???



Thanks for that cross there bud .................

Seams to me you like airin out my dirty clothes but I'm through with it so 

You gotta do what ya gotta do to make your self the alpha dog on here it don't bother me one bit


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 30, 2009)

they should be sum nice pups!! HAHA If u cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen!! U bout got dixie trained and ready for the winter classic??????


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 30, 2009)

Chase you ever get them shirts?


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 30, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Chase you ever get them shirts?



No i havent, the guy has called me a few times but i havent been able to make it up there. I told jimmy if he had time to go by there he can could get them. Im not a mafia member so i dnt need 1 jimmys your president so maybe he will get them for yall if not i will pick them up for yall!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> they should be sum nice pups!! HAHA If u cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen!! U bout got dixie trained and ready for the winter classic??????


It ain't the heat son i can't take , but you gotta keep kickin a dead dog don't ya.... I told ya before when ya have the responsibility's I have then you can beat me down about huntin but till then 

I'm goin Mafia style win or loose I bet I will not withdraw !!!!!!!!!!



Psycho_Slim said:


> No i havent, the guy has called me a few times but i havent been able to make it up there. I told jimmy if he had time to go by there he can could get them. Im not a mafia member so i dnt need 1 jimmys your president so maybe he will get them for yall if not i will pick them up for yall!!



If I have time I will get them with me havin a JOB and all


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 30, 2009)

You do what ya gota do SON!!! The mafia aint didly squat and want ever be... The only reason i went along with ya on the mafia buisness is to keep everthing sturred up with the folks at the hunts!!!! U act like its some big time club!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> You do what ya gota do SON!!! The mafia aint didly squat and want ever be... The only reason i went along with ya on the mafia buisness is to keep everthing sturred up with the folks at the hunts!!!! U act like its some big time club!



Never said it was a big time club .......

But it's ok p-slim I will not stoop to your level and air out things about you here or anywhere else as a matter of fact 

That's all I gotta say about this , so I will not respond to anything else from now on about the reasons that you have decided to put out in public

good luck


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 30, 2009)

you have said enough over the last few months and i been keeping quite so i fiured i could release a little steam


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> you have said enough over the last few months and i been keeping quite so i fiured i could release a little steam



ok slim it's over then see ya at the winter classic remember it is at nite ..................


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 30, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> ok slim it's over then see ya at the winter classic remember it is at nite ..................



Your correct it is at night! U need to holla at me when u are home i got something i need to bring ya, (shake,shake)


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Dec 1, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> You do what ya gota do SON!!! The mafia aint didly squat and want ever be... The only reason i went along with ya on the mafia buisness is to keep everthing sturred up with the folks at the hunts!!!! U act like its some big time club!



Okay gotta throw my .02 in here. Just to let you know Chase... you aint doing anything but making yourself look bad (you probably don't care though). 

Either way just wanted to say that the mafia is awesome! It may not be big time yet but it has alot of potential. Plus just because it aint a big time club doesn't mean it's not the BEST! I'm definitely TRUE and BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Dec 1, 2009)

Just curious why ya'll putting down the man that put you on the map?  Only know of one that put in the footwork and time to represent the RIGHT way and now he's nothing?  That doesn't sound right to me. And before you say "mind your own business" I'll just put it out there that if its so private...just text.  I don't have a horse in this race but now without Wilcox with the good dog, chase as the good handler... Well... Good luck to ya!  Lol


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 1, 2009)

I just want to hunt


----------



## all ticked up (Dec 1, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> they should be sum nice pups!! HAHA If u cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen!! U bout got dixie trained and ready for the winter classic??????



why wait for the classic what u got ready for Pearson Saturday nite


----------



## quicktree (Dec 1, 2009)

hey wells the tacos need to hook up with the walcur dog!!!


----------



## quicktree (Dec 1, 2009)

quicktree said:


> hey wells the tacos need to hook up with the walcur dog!!!


if they want to hunt so bad


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 1, 2009)

quicktree said:


> hey wells the tacos need to hook up with the walcur dog!!!





quicktree said:


> if they want to hunt so bad


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Dec 1, 2009)

Wells, 
You still gonna be "on shore" for this hunt???


----------



## all ticked up (Dec 1, 2009)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Wells,
> You still gonna be "on shore" for this hunt???



Game On


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Dec 1, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> why wait for the classic what u got ready for Pearson Saturday nite



i got something ready for whenever, may not be the best but suits me im prolly gona be in gray at the pkc added purse hunt sat!!


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Dec 1, 2009)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Okay gotta throw my .02 in here. Just to let you know Chase... you aint doing anything but making yourself look bad (you probably don't care though).
> 
> Either way just wanted to say that the mafia is awesome! It may not be big time yet but it has alot of potential. Plus just because it aint a big time club doesn't mean it's not the BEST! I'm definitely TRUE and BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!



me and niterider are just bangin our heads together, dnt really see how it makes me look bad when everyone on here is doin the same


----------



## bigwillyrhs2005 (Dec 1, 2009)

I really enjoy reading some of these posts, seems like some people have nothing better to do than start TRASH.  Jimmy, i talked to willcox today, looks like i will be yalls way from the 14th till after the first so maybe we can get some hunting done!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 2, 2009)

We will probably be down there the 18th-20th. So looks like a another Fri and Sat hunt if they are up for it.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Dec 2, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> Game On


----------



## evan ashley (Dec 2, 2009)

chase you going to make it to gray friday night also?


----------



## all ticked up (Dec 2, 2009)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


>



made her HAPPY


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Dec 2, 2009)

bigwillyrhs2005 said:


> I really enjoy reading some of these posts, seems like some people have nothing better to do than start TRASH.  Jimmy, i talked to willcox today, looks like i will be yalls way from the 14th till after the first so maybe we can get some hunting done!



Sounds good


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 3, 2009)

Think I am gonna bring down Jake with me. He needs some hunting and alot of tuning up. So well have another Blue dog with us this time.


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Dec 3, 2009)

evan ashley said:


> chase you going to make it to gray friday night also?



yea i will be there im leavin 2morrow around 2:00 so i can get up there and get a motel and all, u going?


----------



## andy harper (Dec 4, 2009)

Pearson Ga. Saturday, bench, water race, field trial, nite hunt. You Mafia boyz come see me. I got a little something for ya.


----------



## andy harper (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh Yeah. What was the results of the invite only, who has the best coon dog hunt ya'll boyz put on? Need to know who won so I can take em hunting and show them a real coon treeing dog. Maybe I can work my way up into the ranks of ya'll pro boyz one day.


----------



## evan ashley (Dec 4, 2009)

yea chase me and sparks are leaving early tomorrow gonna stop by ross's on the way on down and drop a dog off and then head on down and get a motel room. see you tomorrow night.


----------



## willcox (Dec 4, 2009)

andy harper said:


> pearson ga. Saturday, bench, water race, field trial, nite hunt. You mafia boyz come see me. I got a little something for ya.





andy harper said:


> oh yeah. What was the results of the invite only, who has the best coon dog hunt ya'll boyz put on? Need to know who won so i can take em hunting and show them a real coon treeing dog. Maybe i can work my way up into the ranks of ya'll pro boyz one day.



man there must be something done got in the water done there in pearson.wow! Just speaking for myself but aint got nothing worth hauling to a hunt andy. Ole potlickers around here are just like their owner aint worth a crap. Done found that out over the last little while from a pro. As far as working your way up you would be starting at the bottom here. If you are looking for a pro to learn from give me a call i can put you in touch with an expert!! [Or so he thinks] I aint got enough sense to know anything bout coon dogs except how to feed one.


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Dec 4, 2009)

willcox said:


> man there must be something done got in the water done there in pearson.wow! Just speaking for myself but aint got nothing worth hauling to a hunt andy. Ole potlickers around here are just like their owner aint worth a crap. Done found that out over the last little while from a pro. As far as working your way up you would be starting at the bottom here. If you are looking for a pro to learn from give me a call i can put you in touch with an expert!! [Or so he thinks] I aint got enough sense to know anything bout coon dogs except how to feed one.


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Dec 4, 2009)

andy harper said:


> Pearson Ga. Saturday, bench, water race, field trial, nite hunt. You Mafia boyz come see me. I got a little something for ya.



Andy being that im the expert or pro i will tell ya u aint gona get to hunt against any of those Mafia Boyz!!!!!!!


----------



## willcox (Dec 4, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> Andy being that im the expert or pro i will tell ya u aint gona get to hunt against any of those Mafia Boyz!!!!!!!



 WOW!!! BETTER CHECK THAT EGO AT THE DOOR THERE BABYTEETH SORRY BUT YOU WERENT EVEN IN THE RUNNING FOR THAT . ALL TICKED UP WOULD BE THE PRO I WAS REFERRING TO BEING AS THATS WHAT HE IS KNOWN AS.


----------



## Godwin (Dec 4, 2009)

haha ol wells head is goin to be as big around as a watermelon haha


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Dec 4, 2009)

no you suppose to be the expert atleast thats what i thought i was just saying there wasnt going to be any of the mafia at pearson if there happens to be it will be ya prohunter wells. better watch what u call him u may not get anymore of those snack packs


----------



## willcox (Dec 4, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> no you suppose to be the expert atleast thats what i thought i was just saying there wasnt going to be any of the mafia at pearson if there happens to be it will be ya prohunter wells. better watch what u call him u may not get anymore of those snack packs



YOU SURE SPEND A LOT OF TIME WORRIED ABOUT THE MAFIA FOR SOMEONE THAT SAID IT WAS A JOKE
AND ALREADY HAVE A BAG FULL OF SNACK PACKS IN MY FREEZER.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Dec 4, 2009)

Well I'm not "pro" by anybody's standards, but the fiance and I are planning on being in Pearson tomorrow.  Gonna play with the young dogs in the field trial and water race and try to get this last cast win on putting ANOTHER "show dog" to NITECH.  Sure hope I draw out with a PRO with a nice hound in the registered cast!  I'm not bringing a powerhouse, but I'd like to watch one go!  Even if I'm on the losing end of it!  There's not a better way to spend a whole day than messin with the hounds.  Good luck to you guys at the PKC event!


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Dec 5, 2009)

the mafia is the least of my worries, if thats all i had to worry about then i would be in good shape


----------

